# Haunted Christmas?



## crazy4oct31 (Sep 23, 2012)

I usually decorate the whole main floor of my house for my Halloween Howl. My sunroom, however, has become the "theme room" and I've had it as a witches' cavern, a mad scientist's lab and 'the gallows' in the past. I'm thinking of a haunted Christmas this year - dead tree with spooky decorations, stockings with severed legs, oozing presents, mouldy cookies for Santa....

Has anyone ever done this? Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

Crazy4oct31.. I'm doing this in my family room, I picked up some toys from a yard sale painted them with a Halloweem twist. I have a white xmas tree will decorate it with black snakes and skulls. Good theme


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Never done it, but do have an evil snowman prop in the works. I catch a lot of slack because I don't decorate for Christmas, so I decided to make a few props with my own evil twist to them. hehehe

I'd love to see pictures of your creations!


----------



## Dex1138 (Sep 4, 2013)

There's a whole internet holiday dedicated to this called Creepmas. Unfortunately, all our blog posts are from Dec 1-13 last year but if you're up to it head over to creepmas.com. There is a list of bloggers there, then you'd just have to search their blogs for Dec 2012. Most bloggers have a sidebar that lets you find posts but month/year. Hope that helps!
You can also check out my Creepmas Pinterest board here


----------



## crazy4oct31 (Sep 23, 2012)

Awesome ideas! Thanks, Dex, for the Creepmas tip (Who knew?) I stopped at a garage sale today & picked up some tacky Xmas decorations to haunt, and will gather more over the next couple of garage 'sailing' weekends.


----------



## crazy4oct31 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hit a few more garage sales this morning & picked up a baby santa suit. I was asked by the host how old 'my baby' was (my kids are 15 to 22) and I lied and said it was for a friend's baby. I couldn't tell her I was planning to put the santa suit on a very disturbing spooked up baby doll. Not sure if I can go through with it, though - spookifying (yes, that's a word) a baby doll somehow crosses a line that I'm not sure I can cross.


----------



## Spookwriter (Apr 29, 2012)

Just as much as I come alive at Halloween,
I die at Christmas.

Christmas, I do not do anymore. My wife and daughter
can have anything they desire any day of the year but that
one.


----------



## crazy4oct31 (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow! What is it about Christmas that makes you want to withdraw? I love Halloween, and I love Christmas.... to me, Halloween is thrilling & exciting and involves friends and strangers. Christmas is warm and loving, and involves family. Totally different, but both filling a different 'bucket'.


----------



## wdragon209 (Sep 3, 2013)

I've never done a Haunted Christmas. However, it sounds like a good idea to me. I like the idea of zombie elves, etc.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

for christmas i do nightmare before christmas ,


----------



## Spookwriter (Apr 29, 2012)

Both my sister and my father passed away on Christmas Day, different years.
So Christmas kind of hurts. A lot of memories.

On the other hand...my wife and daughter can have literally anything they desire
on any day of the year. So it isn't like they are deprived.


In the beginning many years ago, come Christmas, I would struggle to buy things
for my wife. To the point of bank loans for the most simple jewelry. There came
a time when she realized we didn't do that any more. And the diamonds lost their
glow.

It was the journey that mattered. 

The simply things we bought in the beginning, the hard times...that's the ones she
treasures. 

And in the truth, my wife and I ... we have been the diamonds in each others life.

High school sweathearts . I use to ride my bicycle to her house.

I couldn't ask for anything more.


----------



## crazy4oct31 (Sep 23, 2012)

Spookwriter, it sounds like you have not had an easy life You have suffered great losses and have struggled financially. I am warmed by your story - your obvious love of your wife,and your message of what truly matters in life - not the stuff, but the people.


----------



## WitchyRN (Mar 20, 2010)

Christmas... so much stress for one day and way too commercial...
I try to keep up traditions like our family recipie for "moose milk" (potent eggnog) which makes things more tolerable.. and the glitter skulls I don on our tree...


----------



## crazy4oct31 (Sep 23, 2012)

Had fun just now 'haunting' some tacky Christmas decorations... I'm on my way. Next question for you (and your twisted minds)... I'm thinking that part of my 'haunted Christmas' theme room will have a dinner table set with food. I don't want it to be real food (I do a fine Halloween spread) but want this to be part of the decorations. I'm thinking a vulture-like- bird for the centerpiece dish (maybe a dollar store pink flamingo painted?), and a 'salad' that's wormy & buggy. but that's all I have so far. I'm looking for suggestions.


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

I think a haunted christmas room that has a dinner table with food should have christmas related food on it.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

we have a black xmas tree and i still have my black halloween tree up also, my house stays halloween all the time. so it's a halloween xmas


----------



## crazy4oct31 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Almost Done!*

I'm almost done the 'Haunted Christmas' theme room - just have to add the food (will have a turkey carcass next weekend) and some more web & creepy crawlies.


----------



## crazy4oct31 (Sep 23, 2012)

Here's the tree - a couple of giant spider & a creepy topper...


----------



## crazy4oct31 (Sep 23, 2012)

My favourite is the fireplace...


----------

